# Black Light Recipes



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone here ever done a black light party and had any cool recipes to use?

So far the only thing I can think of is making black light Jello shots using tonic water.
-Replace the water with tonic water, the quinine in tonic water is fluorescent.
-Supposedly blue raspberry lights up the best.

And trying to figure out some way to make a Liquor Luge, or Ice Luge fluoresce.
-I was thinking of maybe diluting tonic water in water and allowing it to go flat. Otherwise the bubbles would cause cavities in the luge letting the liquor drip out.

Maybe mixing tonic water into the icing on some cupcakes. Anyone ever see fluorescent food dye?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Greythax (Oct 12, 2010)

I have struggled with this for 2 years running. The only reliable thing I have gotten to fluoresce is tonic water, but it tastes so foul that you have to use it in high sugar content recipes. Currently I am trying to make rock candy with it, but it isn't going very well  If you are that interested in ice, however, you might want to try boiling the tonic water, letting it cool, and then boiling it again. From there strait to the ice mold. This technique is used for ultra clear ice, because it removes all of the gasses (and some of the minerals). So far I know the quinine will stand up to at least a little boiling, but I haven't tried this one yet, so your mileage may vary.

It is also worth noting that monster energy drink (only the yellow kind) will fluoresce and it is infinitely more palatable than tonic water, and it mixes pretty well with gin or vodka. This year I am going to try soaking tapioca pearls in it and see if they will glow.

If you crush certain b vitamins, they will fluoresce, you can add them to almost any baked good. Perhaps I have bought the wrong ones, but I have never had much luck with them. Basically you are looking for niacin or riboflavin.

Turmeric is excellent for making frosting glow yellow orange, and it's flavor is mild enough to mask, but it doesn't seem to work very good in solution (water), at least not for me.

Take a jar of honey and hold it close to a black light, it will change to a dull green glowing substance. I don't know how well it will mix, but the reaction is enough that I am trying to come up with some ideas. Maybe flan (eggs do something similar).

All in all, black light food is just really frustrating because the things that glow best will kill you if you eat them. I hope these have given you a few ideas.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I would take a black light flashlight to the grocery store and test it out on all the brightly colored kids' drinks and mixers. If you have a Cumberland Farms in your area, they have a wild amount of bizzarely flavored sodas (cotton candy, watermelon, sour apple, raspberry lemonade, etc) that have wild colorings. Also, I have seen McCormick has Neon food coloring. I don't know if it's actually fluorescent though.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Xane said:


> I would take a black light flashlight to the grocery store and test it out on all the brightly colored kids' drinks and mixers. If you have a Cumberland Farms in your area, they have a wild amount of bizzarely flavored sodas (cotton candy, watermelon, sour apple, raspberry lemonade, etc) that have wild colorings. Also, I have seen McCormick has Neon food coloring. I don't know if it's actually fluorescent though.


I bought a cheap black light flashlight on ebay a few years ago just to keep in my purse to check things when I'm Halloween shopping, it's one of my best investments ever


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Vitamin B2 is your best friend...crush it and add it to make rock/hard candy...don't use too much but it works great...the same is true for mixed drinks...crush it(very well) and stir it in for a yellowish glow ...


----------

